# Identify the Progrock CONCEPT lp



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

1/ Arne Saknuusum (probably spelt wrong)


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> 1/ Arne Saknuusum (probably spelt wrong)


Journey to the Centre of the Earth-Rick Wakeman ?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Correct.



................

2/ Orwell


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Answer :
Wakeman "1984" (also Anthony Phillips "1984", but that is all-instrumental lp)

.......
2/precocious child does a "Milton" and wins award only to have it taken back on grounds of obscenity (This lp was made as a jab at all prog concept lps)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

3/ tower in the South American jungle.
People inside are slaves to their own exigencies.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

4/ mad Scot believes himself a reincarnation of Bach


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

My posts are not getting thru!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

3/ is Patrick Moraz "i"

4/ RDM - contaminazione


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

2/precocious child does a "Milton" and wins award only to have it taken back on grounds of obscenity (This lp was made as a jab at all prog concept lps)[/QUOTE]

This , of course, is jethro Tull "Thick as a Brick"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

5//various paths towards illumination

This appears to be difficult but fear not - its a very common prog lp.




6/ In a small town in Cornwall an old man sends a boy to warn the townsfolk of impending disaster


7/ 3 men, who have not seen each other for decades ,revisit their childhood school. Life and passage of time have lead them to different social classes.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

6/ = home " the alchemist"

7/ = gentle giant " three friends"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

8/ Polish 70s concept lp that few know of. The pop group had some 7 lp releases ,this being their sole venture into progressiverock

Degree of difficulty - feckin' difficult. (Get your googling "skills" to work.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

5//various paths towards illumination

This appears to be difficult but fear not - its a very common prog lp.

ANSWER:MOODY BLUES - In Search of the Lost Chord


........................................

As today is Rememberance Day:

2 lp set that touches base on BOTH World Wars. I think it safe to label it protoprog.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

ANSWER:
Shuttah "Image Maker"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

8 is Dwa Plus Yeden "Aktor"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

9/ now here is a great idea for a concept: 5 tracks about SPIRITS OF LOCATION. British landmarks ...ruined abbys haunted by forgotten presences, nature spirits, household hobgobs and such.

Hint: very recent release


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

3 difficult ones:

10/ Dante Aligheri

11/ Ursula K. leGuin (who wrote of wizard/magic school LONG before Harry Potter)

12/ Nibelungenlied


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey!
You Huberts are rather shoite at this, are youse not?

Beaten down by AOR AM radio plays, I reckon.


Anyways....ANSWERS:

10 is IL GIRO STRANO - LA DIVINA COMMEDIA (Dante Alighieri)

11 is DAVID BEDFORD - RIGEL 9

12 ERRATA CORRIGE -SIGFREID, EL DRAGo


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

13/ prog with disco moves. scifi. Martians doing the number on earthlings. 
Cummon.....Everyone knows this - even you Huberts.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

War of the Worlds ?

Dear Deacon.....

what about 'images of spectres'? and secondly...….

man from a north German port writes a classical work?

Hubert


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes. War of the Worlds.


....
No idea about those two.
Unless by 'images of spectres' you mean PFM "Photos Of Ghosts". Only that is NOT a concept lp.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

14/ how life may have been be different in North America had the Vikings colonized it.

15/ birth of God
birth and death of a world

(I know that is difficult, so here to make it easier: VERY pretentious album title. Expensive packaging)

16/This one starts with a black cloud settling down on Manhattan, sucking all in.

17/ a bird named Ernie

18/"balloon burning" (and, no, its not SF Sorrow)

19/ quote:"Sweaty UK prog band with a purposefully misspelled name that hangs out in Germany writes concept album about astronaut on the way to Saturn who meets some aliens who take them to their galaxy and his mind is blown with, like, all the world's knowledge. Years later, the same band reuses this concept, but get this, this time the protagonist is blind. Far out."

20/Mother Goose Lullaby theme

21/Name this concept lp which has these peeps in it:

Annie Haslam
Rod Argent
Percy Jones
Jim Cuomo (Fireballet)
Arthur Brown
david Bedford
Dave Cousins
two members of Status Quo

22/ Bureaucrat Mr. Striver gets wot's coming to him.

23/ "This is why punk happened" as one reviewer said.

24/German ELP clones. bloke feels done in. The entire lp is a whine - blue collar worker feels unjustly fired from the job. World is unfair. Killer lp.

25/Aspirant to do good in the political world becomes...what you expect

26/a dying planet, four musical tribes, three magicians and one flying vehicle part pirate ship/part dragonfly

27/Two planets, one doing well the other suffering plagues and DEVASTATION. (Now there is a word they never use on the news)

28/ Candyfloss Cowboy at the decadent fairground

29 I'm thinking of TWO lps on theme of Nature turning on us. Eco-battering
Both are semi-prog.

30/ Atlantis (again, I'm thinking of two lps)


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> War of the Worlds ?
> 
> Dear Deacon.....
> 
> ...


sorry......forgot 'concept album' theme.....so yes it is PFM AND Hamburger Concerto (Focus)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

9 is THIEVES' KITCHEN - GENIUS LOCI

16 is GENESIS - LAMB LIES DOWN ON BROADWAY

17 is GROBSCHNITT - ROCKPOMMEL'S LAND



You all fail.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

#27 - Felona e Sorona
#24 - Triumvirat - Illusions on a Double Dimple


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

#19 - Nektar - Journey to the Centre of the Eye


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

#22 - Birth Control - Backdoor Possibilities


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

# 14 Valhalla - Valhalla (1969)

# 18 The Pretty Things - Private Sorrow/Balloon Burning

# 20 Gentle Giant - In A Glass House

# 21 Meatloaf - Intergalactic Touring Band

# 23 "Tommy" Soundtrack

# 26 Jon Anderson - Olias Of Sunhillow

# 28 Michael Moorcock & The Deep Fix ‎– Roller Coaster Holiday

# 30 Atlantis Live 1975


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Close enough - its Michael Moorcock & The Deep Fix "New World's Fair"

.....................


#30 Nope.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

#29 ANSWER : David Axelrod "Earth Rot" (I only ever seen one copy - mine.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

#14 is ROBERT CALVERT - LUCKY LEIF AND THE LONGSHIPS

#15 is DAVE GREENSLADE - PENTATEUCH OF THE COSMOGONY

#18 is CURLY'S AIRSHIPS

#20 is PSYCHEDELIC ENSEMBLE latest cd

#21 is v.a. INTERGALACTIC TOURING BAND

#23 IS peter hammill - nadir's last chance

#25 is GENTLE GIANT - POWER AND THE GLORY

#30 is EARTH & FIRE - ATLANTIS


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

The Deacon said:


> Close enough - its Michael Moorcock & The Deep Fix "New World's Fair"
> 
> .....................
> 
> #30 Nope.


It's more than "close enough", Wallace - "Roller Coaster Holiday" is the extended version of "New World's Fair".

# 30 - Yep - and it's your own fault - the only clue you provided was _"30/ Atlantis (again, I'm thinking of two lps)"_ - "Atlantis Live 1975" is a double album coupled with the word "Atlantis" - what you were or were not "thinking" is irrelevant without specificity.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The word "Atlantis" alone does not count in this game.

Atlantis "Live" ('75) is not a 2lp concept on the mythological city.

Rock 'N' Roll Preacher
New York City	
Mr. Bigshot
Mainline Florida

Godfather

Going To The Country
Rock Me Baby......... I don't believe there is a single track on this 2lp set that is on topic. (Even so, the whole lp throughout has to be the concept.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

31/ring of bright water

32/a concept on 4 or 5 visionaries/philosophers of the past

33/Homeric Greek classic

34/THREE Canadian lps with theme of outer space alien sightings; landings

35/the four seasons

36/Instrumentalist channels 19th century poet to cast spells

37/Aspiring wordsmith misses potential victory following judicial intervention

38/rabbit wars

39/Medieval legend of 6 female supernaturals whisking away the farmer's wife to the hills

40/A fortress, a group existing of 8 persons, time.

41/Lirazel and the rune of the Elfking

42/TWO rock mass (and , no, one is not Electric Prunes)

43/Mater Suspiriorum

44/Okay, there are plenty albums inspired by Tolkien.
To narrow it down a lot - This one is 2000's (so you can forget Bo Hansson or, say, Sally Oldfield.)

45/Orwell "1984" (2 albums)

46/Herman Hesse "Siddhartha" (this one might be difficult because, going by the lyrics, its not obvious)

47/dwarf king and his rose garden , a Bavarian epi

48/Peter

get it on!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

# 31 - Anthony Philips and Harry Williamson - "Tarka"

# 32 - ELOY - "Visonary"

# 33 - "Odyssey - The Greatest Tale" - VA

# 34 -

1.) FM - "Black Noise"
2.) HUIS - "Abandoned"
3.) Vecteur K - "La peur du desert"

# 35 - Los Canarios - "Ciclos"

# 36 - Mike Oldfield - "Incantations"

# 37 - Jethro Tull - "Thick As A Brick"

# 38 - Half Past Four - "Rabbit in the Vestibule"

# 39 - Trace - "The White Ladies"

# 40 - Protest the Hero - "Fortress"

# 41 - "The King of Elfland's Daughter"

# 42 -

1.) Maranatha - A Universal Rock Mass - Marek Norman

2.) Bakery - "Rock Mass for Love" - 1971

# 43- Goblin - "Suspiria"

# 44 - Pär Lindh & Björn Johansson ‎- Dreamsongs From Middle Earth

# 45 - Rick Wakeman - "1984", Anthony Philips - "1984", L'ultimo uomo d'Europa - "1984"

# 46 -Siddhartha - "A Trip to Inner Self" - (1998)

# 47 Mad Puppet - "King Laurin & His Rosegarden"

# 48 "Peter and the Wolf" - Various Artists 1975

I got it on and now I'm getting off...

_Au revoir mes amis -
_
Duncan


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow!

You are good.

"Tarka" is not one that most would know, but you were correct.

32/ is John Mills Cockell - A Third Testament instrumental lp on William Blake, Augustine,Bonhoeffer,Tolstoy and Kierkagaard

33/ The Deacon was thinking of David Bedford , but "Odyssey - The Greatest Tale" - VA is an even better one since its a 2 or 3 cd set)

34/ I don't know this Huis or Vecktor K. Also I was not thinking of FM - but that's a good submission

36/ you are correct, but I had hesitations on "Incantations" because its not just Keats that Oldfield covers but also Hiawatha and one other which I forget now

38/ I was thinking Bo Hansson- El-Ahirah. (Don't know this Half Past four)

39/ good on you! Difficult but you got it - are you a ProgMasterWoman by any chance?

40/ I don't know this Protest the Hero band. I was going with Ayeron.

42/ Bakery .....and Offenbach - .....St Chrone (took me ages to find this lp)

46/ YES "Close to the Edge


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

49/ Nostradamus 2 albums

50/ Robert Graves "the White Godess"

51/ Gustav Flaubert 'Salammbo"

52/ Snark

53/ Seven Deadly Sins TWO lps (neither is straight prog)

54/ jabber

55/ standing stones

56/Mars

57/ seminal prog lp on theme of magical otherworld. Elves and ****.
San francisco band '79

degree of difficulty: VERY foxing difficult

58/ Myrrdyn (Wiki it)

59/ A battle (war?) is started over the stealing of a precious bull

60/ 'La Chanson de Roland'

61/ Jason & Argonauts

62/Joan of Arc and siege of Orleans

63/ Ecology theme.

Clue : lp came with coupon which you would register to get a square foot of land in Wales. (This was for real.)

64/ A day in the life of a sea bird Degree of difficulty: Impossible! (Unless you cheat)

65/ Tarot (I'm thinking of 3 lps)

66/ Pratchett

67/ Eric von Daniken (2 lps)

68/Vikings concept lp

Half is prog (so I can include it in this thread).
The other half is a genre that I'm not revealing.(But its easy enough to figure out.)
Opinion is divided on the issue ,but some heads see this 70s lp as being the first concept lp in this genre, a full year before anything else.

And , no, its not "Lucky Leif and the Long Ships"

69/ massacre of Lakota indians

70/ American Civil War

note: this is NOT a prog concept, but sorta psych....sorta


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

The Deacon said:


> are you a ProgMasterWoman by any chance?


Not with a name like Duncan - the name change will be official on February 1, 2020.

# 61 is Yuka & Chronoship - "Ship"

# 62 is "Jeanne d'Arc" by Thy Majestie

# 63 is Manfred Mann's "The Good Earth"

# 64 is John G. Perry's "Seabird"

# 65 is a.) Walter Wegmüller - "Tarot" (2 lps) b.) Ohhms - "The Fool" or c) "Reflections" by Tarot

# 66 is Steeleye Span's Wintersmith

# 67 is a.) Absolute Elsewhere - "In Search of Ancient Gods" and Robert Connolly - "Plateau"

# 68 is Saga de Ragnar Lodbrock

# 69 is Gila - "Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee"

# 70 is "The Monitor" by Titus Andronicus

The rest will have to wait as I'm rather pressed for time - nice work though - :tiphat:

Oh, and here's a photo of # 57









Maybe a "ProgMasterMan" after all, eh?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

# 61 is Yuka & Chronoship - "Ship" CORRECT

# 62 is "Jeanne d'Arc" by Thy Majestie ELOY - VISION,SWORD & PYRE

# 63 is Manfred Mann's "The Good Earth" WRONG

# 64 is John G. Perry's "Seabird" WRONG (the one I'm thinking of is way more obscure)

# 65 is a.) Walter Wegmüller - "Tarot" (2 lps) b.) Ohhms - "The Fool" or c) "Reflections" by Tarot 

WEGMULLER IS CORRECT (this is one of the rarest lps in my collection) . I dont know Ohms or Tarot . The other two were: MIKE BATT - TAROT SUITE AND.....err...I forget.

# 66 is Steeleye Span’s Wintersmith IT fits ,but I was thinking GREENSLADE -FROM THE DISCWORLD

# 67 is a.) Absolute Elsewhere - "In Search of Ancient Gods" and Robert Connolly - "Plateau" 
CORRECT (impressed that you know Connolly lp!)

# 68 is Saga de Ragnar Lodbrock WRONG (by the way, Saga de Ragnar is one BORING cd. The Deacon never warmed to this shoite.)

# 69 is Gila - "Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee" CORRECT

# 70 is "The Monitor" by Titus Andronicus WRONG BLACKWOOD APOLOGY - HOUSE OF LEATHER


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

I can't possibly "guess" what is or isn't in your head - as long as the answers are plausible responses to the questions then they can't be "wrong" just because you had something else in mind - every "wrong" answer is the result of your "thinking" of something else.

My answers can only be as good as the clues in your questions which quite frankly are incomprehensible at best and incoherent at worst.

And stating that # 63 is wrong is reason enough for me to legitimately question your credibility -

"Early owners of each copy of The Good Earth were entitled to rights over 1 square foot of the earth situated at Llanerchyrfa in the County of Brecon, in Wales. The inner sleeve included a coupon that had to be sent for registration. This was part of the promotion activities linked to the album that had ecological inspirations. There was no swindle and thousands of fans were registered. Registration could be done on or before 31 December 1975."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Good_Earth_(Manfred_Mann's_Earth_Band_album)

I'm "thinking" that it's time for me to check out - I've got nothing more to prove here...

_Au revoir, mes amis..._

- Duncan


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Perhaps you really are a Prog Masterman.










At any rate, you're peevish enough, Jimmeh.










Good show.
You are awarded six points:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

To recap, here are the ones unanswered as of late:



9/ a great idea for a concept: 5 tracks about SPIRITS OF LOCATION. British landmarks ...ruined abbys haunted by forgotten presences, nature spirits, household hobgobs and such.

Hint: very recent release

15/ birth of God
birth and death of a world


(I know that is difficult, so here to make it easier: VERY pretentious album title. Expensive package


34/THREE Canadian lps with theme of outer space alien sightings; landings


41/Lirazel and the rune of the Elfking

49/ Nostradamus 2 albums



50/ Robert Graves "the White Godess"

51/ Gustav Flaubert 'Salammbo"

52/ Snark

53/ Seven Deadly Sins TWO lps (neither is straight prog)


54/ jabber


56/Mars


57/ seminal prog lp on theme of magical otherworld. Elves and ****.
San francisco band '79 
degree of difficulty: VERY foxing difficult

58/ Myrrdyn (Wiki it)

59/ A battle (war?) is started over the stealing of a precious bull


60/ ‘La Chanson de Roland'

63/ Ecology theme.

Clue : lp came with coupon which you would register to get a square foot of land in Wales. (This was for real.)

64/ A day in the life of a sea bird Degree of difficulty: Impossible! (Unless you cheat)

68/Vikings concept lp 

Half is prog (so I can include it in this thread).
The other half is a genre that I'm not revealing.(But its easy enough to figure out.)
Opinion is divided on the issue ,but some heads see this 70s lp as being the first concept lp in this genre, a full year before anything else.

And , no, its not "Lucky Leif and the Long Ships"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay 60/ Chanson de Roland is difficult (because its all-instrumental)
The answer is : The Enid

.......................

69/ Vampire (Italian prog)


70/ not Swedish meatball but Swedish magpie


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> Okay 60/ Chanson de Roland is difficult (because its all-instrumental)
> The answer is : The Enid


Make that The Enid "Aerie Faerie Nonsense"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Mollie:

you are, of course, correct about #63.

I am relying on my memory and you might be able to understand how I got things mixed-up here:

The Deacon was thinking it was MAN ,not Manfred MANN.

Specifically, I thought it was the Man lp, "Be good To Yourself at Least Once a Day" because this one fabulously opens up into a MAP of Wales.

Aye.

It takes a real Prog Masterman to admit that - on occasion - he can be in error.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

And it takes a real Prog Masterman to admit that - quite often - you can be in error...


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

There is a potential connection though.
Mad Edgar in Lear :" A line possibly from a lost ballad concerning Roland, famous as related to Charlemagne, and as hero of Le Chanson de Roland".

Anyways, I am at fault here since this thread is about concept ALBUMS - which is to say _the entire lp has to have a unifying concept_, not a single track. The majority of Aerie Faerie Nonsense lp has to do with Fand (Irish mythology)which has nothing to do with the Childe Roland track. So...my error.

As to this band, Ttus Andronicus" The Deacon has never heard it but did wiki it and it was labelled "indie rock band" (and elsewhere "gruff punk")


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

The Deacon said:


> There is a potential connection though.
> Mad Edgar in Lear :" A line possibly from a lost ballad concerning Roland, famous as related to Charlemagne, and as hero of Le Chanson de Roland".
> 
> Anyways, I am at fault here since this thread is about concept ALBUMS - which is to say _the entire lp has to have a unifying concept_, not a single track. The majority of Aerie Faerie Nonsense lp has to do with Fand (Irish mythology)which has nothing to do with the Childe Roland track. So...my error.
> ...


There are about a dozen fanzine type sites that refer to them as "progressive punk" or a reference to their follow-up second album being a "prog rock opera" - that coupled with the Civil War concept in "The Monitor" led me to provide that answer but based on the interviews that I've read with founder Patrick Stickles not even he knows how to categorize the band and from what I've read so far the general consensus seems to be that they flirt with being "prog" when they feel that they can use that to push album sales.

https://www.esquire.com/entertainment/music/interviews/a36566/titus-andronicus-patrick-stickles/

I have to admit that it's debatable - "progressive punk" is a term that plays pretty fast and loose with both the prog and punk genres but "The Monitor" is generally considered to be a "progressive punk concept album loosely based upon the American Civil War" - although it takes a full 7 minutes before punk gives way to what arguably might be called "progressive punk" in this example -






If it had been the "Spanish Civil War" it would have been easier - "Pasiones" by Cos...


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

aNSWERS:

9/ is THIEVES' KITCHEN - GENUS LOCI


15/ is DAVE GREENSLADE - PENTATEUCH OF THE COSMOGENY (or something like that) 2lp in elaborate box




41/ JOHNSON & KNIGHT (steeleye span) -KING OF ELFLAND'S DAUGHTER (The wonderful Lord Dunsany fantasy. With narration by Christopher Lee)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

ANSWER:

56 IS Jack Lancaster & Robin Lumley (Brand X) - Marscape
or
Solaris - Martian Chronicles



68 IS LEGEND - FROM THE FJORDS


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

The Deacon said:


> Okay 60/ Chanson de Roland is difficult (because its all-instrumental)
> The answer is : The Enid
> 
> .......................
> ...


# 41 is Steeleye Span - "The King of Elfland's Daughter"

# 49 is "Nostradamus: Book of Prophecies"

# 51 is Wapassou - SALAMMBÔ

# 52 is Francisco Slepoy - Nuevo Snark

# 53 is Plus - The Seven Deadly Sins

# 54 is either Jabberwocky by Clive Nolan and Oliver Wakeman or Machinations "Big Music"

# 56 Mars Volta - Frances the Mule

# 57 was already answered with a picture in a previous post...

# 58 Galahad "Myrddin"

# 59 Horslips "The Tain"

# 64 is Albatross "Albatross"

# 68 is Emeraude - "Geoffroy"

# 69 is RanestRane - "Nosferatu il Vampiro" or ABIOGENESI 'SAME'

# 70 is Pekka Pohjola - HARAKKA BIALOIPOKKU [AKA: B THE MAGPIE] - this is what drives me nuts about your questions... Pohjola (ex-Wigwam) is actually Finnish and not "Swedish" and so, once again, your clues are actually "clueless"...

And with nothing left to prove allow me to bid you all -

Au revoir, mes amis!

- Duncan


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Man, you truely relish giving that knife yet another twist on every occasion.

You should learn to let it go. Sheesh! Cut us some slack.

You know what I meant.

Yes, Pohjola was a Finn. I have some 10 of his solo lps and the book Finnish Jazz (which I got free from the Finn Culture Society 
- or summert loikes).

It slipped my mind. Maybe I should have said Scandinavian meatball. But then you would have beamed some wisdom to the effect of Finland is not part of Scandinavia...wotever.

I appreciate you're about the only one responding to my thread here, but this constant sniping is something one does not engage in when in the presence of a TRUE PROGMASTERMAN.









As to RanestRane - I take your word for it. All I know is that its (supposedly - I have to be careful with you!) neoprog (which I abhor) cos two members of Marillion are involved.

The band Im thinking of is ABIOGENESI. (which I would NOT call Neo, but rather retro.)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

# 56 Mars Volta - Frances the Mule?

Cute typo.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> # 56 Mars Volta - Frances the Mule?
> 
> Cute typo.


I didn't think that anyone would get the joke - :tiphat: - it's a play on the series of American films "Francis the Talking Mule" -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_the_Talking_Mule

It's actually "Frances the Mute" for those who might be unaware but I still prefer my version - :lol:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Mollie John said:


> # 41 is Steeleye Span - "The King of Elfland's Daughter" Johnson & Knight of Steeleye Sppan
> 
> # 49 is "Nostradamus: Book of Prophecies"
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Deacon said:


> Deacon be thinking KAYAK - MERLIN


Kayak - Merlin, Bard of the unseen (2003) should fit your intention better. Merlin (1981) had only the A-side as a concept on the legend of Merlin. In 2003 they re-recorded those five songs, and added a bunch more all on the same theme of Merlin.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeppers.
That is the Kayak I meant - the cd.
(I gots both cd and the '81 lp.)


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

With nothing left to prove I bid this particular thread a fond farewell...

- Duncan


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Being a progmasterman (or progmasterwoman)










is all about striking an attitude, but not so far as towards hubris.

Afterall we do walk a different stratus than the hoi polloi.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

52 is MIKE BATT hunting of the Snark


64 is Sea bird-same '72??? private US press

65 is Walter Wegmueller - Tarot , or Mike Batt Tarot Suite, or Ruth White


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

The Deacon said:


> Being a *progmasterman* (or progmasterwoman)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Deacon said:


> *...shut out the reality that* *God hast hard-wired thou for PROG*.





The Deacon said:


> We Progmastermen are the guardians, the stewards, the archivers, the depositariums.
> We ensure the prog-flavoured past is not given short shrift - or even totally looked-over - in the future.
> 
> *We are more than this world's memories. We are the actuality.*
> ...


You're accusing me of hubris apparently because I had the unmitigated gall - the sheer effrontery - to actually be willing to criticize your decision making in regards to the phrasing and content of your questions?

Hubris? - Bit rich coming from you, your Highness...

You, yourself, were never personally criticized at any time but the questions asked and the responses received as answers to those questions by you ("I was thinking of something else", "That isn't what I was thinking of", "I never heard of them", "I don't know who they are", "I forgot who I was asking about", "I can't remember who I was thinking of" or "what I was thinking of" - or "I meant this but not that" - "I meant that but not this" were justifiably deserving of the structured criticism directed towards them.

If hubris is repeatedly requesting that you take the time and make the effort to ensure fairness in your game out of respect for your fellow forum members and the time and effort they make to participate in this thread then I am guilty as charged but the actual definition of hubris is "excessive pride or self-confidence". Which one of us merits that descriptor, ProgMasterMan?

Ask your questions and supply your own answers - that will ensure that you're effectively shielded from constructive criticism which apparently is too much for you to graciously countenance.

As I've mentioned before, after having answered virtually every question thrown my way - especially the ones that you claimed were "impossible to answer", I have nothing left to prove here and so allow me to bid you -

_Au revoir, Hubert..._

- Duncan


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Needless venom, Jimmeh.

Anyone can read The Deacon was NOT accusing YOU of hubris.

Hubris goes with being a Progmasterman is wot I clearly stated. It is The Deacon playing devil's advocate - as I do on the Permy thread.


Oh - and remember, hubris inevitably leads to downfall.

This particular Progmasterman's downfall was day-one coming on this forum only to be, for the most part ignored for his efforts. (True, its not a prog forum and I guess few look down here amongst the non-classical threads.And them that do ,do so only to play games and not discuss.) But we must persevere and get the news out.



So, pull your petticoat out of the fire. There's no need for that.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

64/ ALBATROS - SAME 

good one! wish I had come up with that. 

70s US prog (Illinois, I believe) on rare Anvil label.

I have a vinyl but it looks too clean to be true - likely a very early reissue. Even so, some of these early reissues were printed in less copies than the origional. I'm thinking of Lift "Caverns of your Brain". Try finding that as vinyl reissue.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

71/ The Four Seasons (part 2)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

71 = Magna Carta "Seasons"


You all fail.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Hiroyuki Namba - Four Seasons (1988)

New trolls - Concerto Grosso: the Seven Seasons


Get down boy!


----------

